# venison meat stick



## simnhannah (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm new to smoking meat.  I thought i'd try my hand at smoking meat sticks out of the big mule deer i took this year..  I found a good recipe for sliced meat jerky i made in the smoker the other day.  My meat sticks will be casing free.  My concern is that the jerky used a marinade.  i have a jerky gun i will use for making the meat sticks.  will the liquid marinade cause a problem w/ the meat sticks staying together?  I plan on adding 10% fat to the meat when I grind.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2013)

You should be ok. It will depend on the amount of liquid. Here is a link to my casing less sticks

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cks-using-mes-40-and-amnps-with-lots-of-qview













ss a 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















ss a 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















ss a 18.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## simnhannah (Oct 28, 2013)

David

    Thanks for getting back to me on this.  So for the amount of liquid.....When I marinated the sliced meat for jerky there was liquid left over in the bottom of the bowl after the meat soaked for overnight.  My plan is to use the same recipe for the meat sticks. Will the meat that will be ground up soak up the liquid more?  I'm really wanting to nail this the first time.  Am I expecting too much?  As for the process, it looks like you mixed everything up 1 day,let it rest overnight, squirted out the sticks, let it rest overnight, then put them in the smoker 3rd day.  That's all good to know.  Ingredients:  I see you used 80/20 ground chuck.  Is there a reason for the 20% fat?  I am planning on adding 10% when I grind.  Also, what is the reason for the ice bath after completion of product?  Thanks for all your info.  greatly appreciated.

Simeon


----------

